# BRMR owners supper get together



## spirits (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone.  It's Spirit from Edmonton and I am sharing a week with an owner I met on TUG and am in heaven.  On holidays, at Banff and the weather is awesome.  Be still my beating heart I hear that there were not enough people around to make a supper gettogether last time and so one is sort of being planned for fall.  I have met the new manager at BRMR.  His name is Jim Milley and although he is constrained by the larger organization he has some good ideas for the resort.  I asked him if he would like to join us for dinner (if the rest of you agree) and he said that he usually works till 8 but would try to make it.  He would like to meet with the owners and he also suggested inviting Marla who arranges the bookings of the units.  I also asked him if we could get a block of rooms for the night and have supper at the resort.  We would give him the numbers and he would arrange it.  I don't know....I was outside all day in the sun and might have some heatstroke.  Anyone else think it is a good idea?  By all means chime in.


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds great Mary and I will try to come if it is on a weekend of course.

Joan


----------



## spirits (Aug 15, 2011)

*Ok. Which night?*

I think it is easier to get a Fri night supper and then those of us who live in Edmonton could stay the night at the resort.  Sat would be better but I don't know if we could get the rooms.  I vote for Saturday. 

Ok.  Let me go to work for a couple of weeks get my schedule and then talk to Jim for around the end of Sept.  Everyone should be back in routine and there should be some availability by then. Spread the word and if it is only Joan and myself then we will toast all the rest of you in absentia


----------



## spirits (Sep 7, 2011)

*In Banff Sept 18-20. Tugger's supper?*

Oh joy, got 3 days in Banff using owners bonus days.  3 days off from work What could be better.  So am trying to organize a TUGGERS supper. I will be there Sun Sept 18-20. Could not get Sat. I live in Edmonton so would prefer supper Sunday if in Calgary or either Mon or Tue for supper in Banff.  Do not know a lot of restaurants in Calgary or Banff so any suggestions for either restaurant or date? Tacoma ?


----------



## spirits (Sep 7, 2011)

*Just spoke to Jim*

Just got off the phone with Jim the manager at BRMR. They have a new chef at  Season's and are doing the old menu with some great new additions.He tells me they have gotten great reviews.  It should be open Sun night and perhaps Mon.  My husband and I have eaten there many times and always enjoyed the food.  I would like to support our resort if possible but of course majority rules. Chime in with your suggestions.  I know it is short notice but I hope lots can join us.  I also spoke to Marla and she would like to come join us depending on the night.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 7, 2011)

I can make either Calgary or Banff on the Sunday.  Either lunch or supper.  Let me know depending on interest.  Since I have to come back that night it has to be earlier in the day rather than later.

Joan


----------



## spirits (Sep 15, 2011)

*Last call for Tuggers supper in Banff*

The weekend is coming and so far it is only Joan and myself for supper.  If anyone is interested let us know.  We will toast all Tuggers in absentia since we know you would rather be in Banff if you could.  Mary


----------

